# Carb Question...again



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I discovered 105 extra hp!arty: Found out today that my '67 LeMans with the 350 is actually a '67 LeMans with a 389! This was the first time I took it to the shop, the guy I bought it from told me it was a 350.

Anyway, my carb is dead. I need a new one. Its a two bbl carb. Any suggestions on a carb and where I might find it? And any other info on anything you guys can shove my way is appreciated.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> I discovered 105 extra hp!arty: Found out today that my '67 LeMans with the 350 is actually a '67 LeMans with a 389! This was the first time I took it to the shop, the guy I bought it from told me it was a 350.
> 
> Anyway, my carb is dead. I need a new one. Its a two bbl carb. Any suggestions on a carb and where I might find it? And any other info on anything you guys can shove my way is appreciated.


Do you want to stay with a 2 bbl or change the intake and get a four ? Holley still makes a 2 barrel replacement carb that will increase performance a little but not as much as a 4.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Do you want to stay with a 2 bbl or change the intake and get a four ? Holley still makes a 2 barrel replacement carb that will increase performance a little but not as much as a 4.


How much more would it cost to change the intake and get a 4 barrel? I'm definately interested, but I'm working on getting a truck (SRT-10 Ram) and getting my own place on my government salary!:lol: But I would like to change it to a 4 barrel. And as always, Thanks TMP.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just on a website yesterday of a guy who races Pontiacs. He did a comparison of stock and aftermarket intakes. His conclusion was the stock intake on the street is about all you need. The Edelbrock performer was very close and gave a slight increase. All the others were designed to produce torque at too high an rpm and actually performed worse and produced less usable torque/hp in the rpm range used on the street. I would think you could snag an original intake or good used Performer for $50.00 to $75.00. The carb choice will be more expensive. IF you could find a good used 650 cfm Edelbrock or Holley for around $150, that would be good. New they are significantly more. A stock intake with an original 4 barrel would be good too but it would most likely need a renew kit installed. I passed on a used Performer with a 650 Holley needing a renew kit not long ago for $150 for both, so they are out there. If you don't need the car as a driver take a little time and look around locally and see what you can come up with. I'm waiting to get my car here to see what it needs before I buy anything and then it won't be long for the swap meet season arrives here in the frozen North....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a stock quadrajet intake sitting on my shelf. Good shape, $50 + shipping. Also have a running 670 Holley Street avenger for $150 + S/H. 4 Barrel is a must do on a 389, it will really wake the 389 up.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Go with a quad-jet. Very dependable, been around forever....


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yea lets not forget the q.jet was in three foms and lasted from 1955 til the early 90's and the last carb on a gm car from the factory was a electronicly controlled q-jet and also it was the only pe emisshions controll carb to last past all the gov, restrictions. a rochester carb book does wonders for the ca stuff staved mind


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

i also have a 67 lemans i'm trying to sell. how can i tell if its a 389? where's the numbers on these things. i've mainly grown up a SBC guy.












it does have 326 badges on it but its got a 4bbl intake and the guy i bought it from was trying like crazy to get me to believe it was a "GTO" (with gills?  )


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wingnutooa said:


> i also have a 67 lemans i'm trying to sell. how can i tell if its a 389?


You will have a casting number located on the back of the block on the passenger's side, other codes are located on the front of the block on the passenger's side just below the head and next to the distributor on a machined pad. More than likely it will not be a 389, they were not used after 66 and replaced with a 400. 

The first three digits of your vin will identify the car as a lemans or GTO.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

yes sorry i should have gone more into depth. the guy didnt know who he was talking to. i breath 66-67's 

the tail panel, rear quarters, gills, grill inserts, 326 badges, and the console shift with 
PRN21 kind of gave away that it wasnt a GTO. 

i was just curious because he'd shown me a spot on the front of the block that he had wire brushed clean and it had an "X". "which means its the high horsepower GTO engine"

i realize its much much more likely that someone slapped a 4bbl intake and an AFB on the 326 though.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the other letter with the "X" ??


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

i'll check later today. the car is in my storage unit.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so the LeMans has a YS which if i'm finding correctly is anywhere between a 65 or 66 389 - 335hp or a 67 - 72, 400 250 - 360 hp.



i decided to look up the engine (X3) my dad stuck in the tempest to save wear on the stocker and its a 73 400 170hp.

if i stick a 4bbl on there it should wake it up right? the 4bbl engines on the chart next to the 2bbl claim 200 hp and over 50ft/lb gain in torque.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wingnutooa said:


> ok so the LeMans has a YS which if i'm finding correctly is anywhere between a 65 or 66 389 - 335hp or a 67 - 72, 400 250 - 360 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 73 4 barrel engine had more lift on the cam too, so just a carb change isn't going to get all of the missing ponies to show up. If you were to put a relatively stock 335 hp 400 cam and the 4 brl on, it would be much better. The compression is still going to be lower than a pre-71 400 but I think you would notice a performance increase.


----------

